# Can anyone tell me the following song titles?



## FossilMusic (Oct 26, 2010)

Okay, so this song has been on my mind for…about to be the past ten years now. All I know of it is that I found it on the Gorillaz "Search For A Star" page way back in 2005. It sounds like Damon Albarn singing…sort of. But I have found no songs by either Blur or Gorillaz that sound even remotely like that. So here's number one:

__
https://soundcloud.com/diego-salas-6%2Fno-name-taken-from-the-now

The second is a bit more recent. And again, no clue who did it. It's so cute and charming that I just gotta know. I have searched it by lyrics online for quite a while, but with no matches anywhere. I heard it on a Peruvian cooking show (my grandma's choice of entertainment) and I don't know what to look for besides lyrics. There were no credits at the end to signify what it is called, and I don't know what the show is called, so I can't search that, either. Here are the lyrics and the song:

The lyrics to this song, from what I can tell, are as follows:

I got no worries, I'm okay,
Life is good like a long hot summer's day,

Don't wanna be big, I don't wanna be small,
I don't wanna be anyone else but me,
I'm one of a kind, now merry-go-round with me

I don't wanna be rich, I don't wanna poorer,
I got everything I need,
I got heart, I got soul, and I'm on a roll, that's me

__
https://soundcloud.com/diego-salas-6%2Fwhat-is-the-title-of-this-song

The third was taken from a mashup video on YouTube that someone put up ages ago. Thanks to YouTube's stupid and pointless "updates", I can no longer message the user to ask her what the title is without registering to get my ear tagged with Google Plus, which I feel is a violation of one's prized online anonymity.
Right aside, here's the link:

__
https://soundcloud.com/diego-salas-6%2Fdoes-anyone-know-what-song

If anyone out there that's knowledgable about these songs could kindly step forward and tell me their titles, I'd be most grateful.


----------

